# [A] Blackrock - Custoda Aequitatis (HM U 9/9 - HC ToC 4/5)



## pzyc0 (16. Oktober 2009)

*Wir suchen wieder aktive & motivierte Spieler!*

Zur Unterstützung unseres Progress in Trial of the Grand Crusader.


Gesucht werden:

1x Balance Druid
1x Protection Paladin
1x Heal Priest
2x Shadow Priest
3x Shaman (Heal/Ele/Meele)
2x Deathknight(DPS/Tank) 
1x Moonkin 
1x Mage 

Wenn eure Klasse gerade nicht gesucht wird ist es nicht schlimm, Ausnahmespieler werden immer gesucht!

Classleader:

Warlock: Trystan
Schamanen: Zukor
Paladin: Debic
Priest: Dillana/Deviat
Deathknight: Seiryuu
Hunter: Hyldarion
Mage: Kisomy
Druid: Schui
Warrior: Saevitía
Rogue: Lastwill



Gilde:

Unsere Gilde besteht seit dem 27.03.2005 auf Blackrock, und war anfangs nur eine &#8222;Fun-Gilde&#8220;.
Zu Beginn von BC gründeten wir eine 10er Raidgruppe, mit großem Erfolg.
Aus dieser 10er Raidgruppe wurde dann mit der Zeit, eine starke 25er Raidgruppe, mit der es uns gelang, fast den gesamten Content vor Patch 3.0 zu clearen. Nur für Entropius und KJ reichte die Zeit nicht.

Mit WotlK konnten wir schnell durchstarten und clearten innerhalb kürzester Zeit den kompletten Content.



Anforderungsprofil:

¬ Klassenverständnis (Theorycrafting sollte kein Fremdwort sein)
¬ Teamplay
¬ Verständigung im TS
¬ Selbständiges erarbeiten von Bosstaktiken
¬ Freundlichkeit und Beteiligung am Gildenleben
¬ Farmbereitschaft
¬ Zuverlässig und Loyalität
¬ Raidbeteiligung von min. 85% (Raidtage Mo./Mi./Fr. 19-23 Uhr So. 16-20 Uhr)



Was wir bieten:

¬ Langjährige Progresserfahrung
¬ Erreichen aller Raid Achievements
¬ Gute Gilden-/Raidleitung
¬ Angenehmes Klima
¬ Faires DKP-System
¬ Gildenwebsite
¬ Twinkraids


Solltet ihr dennoch Fragen haben, so stehen euch jederzeit unsere Classleader mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.


----------



## pzyc0 (18. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## pzyc0 (21. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------

